# What cars are available for track drive?



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

I was reading some threads here and it looks like you have some 135i's? Is this the case? I did ED of my 135i but didn't push it very hard overseas. I'd love to push one abit harder.

My brother and I are both hardcore track guys, we race Spec E30 and drive a E36 M3 as track car and we are coming to SC on Monday the 3rd, will 135i's be available?


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

They have silver 135 there for driving!


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I drove a silver 135i on 7/21 for my PCD. I got my 128 convertible. The 135s at the performance center are coupes. If you are taking delivery of a 1, they will put you in a 135 unless there are too many people getting 1s that day (seems unlikely). 

I also had my go pedal on the floor as much as possible. They encourage you to find out what the car will do. They also put the cones close enough together that you are not going to have a real high top speed. When you do the ABS exercise, you will get criticized if you don't make the ABS engage. And you have to spin out when doing the skid pad DSC exercise. You do not abuse the car but you don't baby it either. You'll get yelled at if you don't make it do something. I didn't see anybody get told to back off (I got to come off occasionally when doing the little road course but that was purely to let the others get far enough away I could floor it again). 

Jim


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

We did the longer course along the back straight and we were hitting 80 to 90!


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

Just did the PCD on the 23rd. They put you in something as similar to what you bought as possible. On the day I was there, one guy was picking up an M3, so he got to drive an M3 on the track. I picked up a 335 and got to drive a 335. The two others that day were picking up a 128 and 135. They both were in 135s. Donnie Isley was also in a 135. 

And just to clarify something that Jim said above, you do get "Ribbed" if you don't do exactly what Donnie says, but you're not ridiculed. For example, on my first panic braking attempt, I eased off the brake at the end and coasted through the cones. Donnie wanted us to mash the brake pedal and keep it there until we stopped. My brain, and driving experience, told me I was under control of the car and I instinctively eased up on the brake and drove through the end of the course slowly without coming to a complete stop. Donnie teased me about it and reminded me to keep my foot on the brake. 

So, you are critiqued, but not in a mean or reprimanding way. It's a blast!
Bob


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

Do both the owner and the guest share a car?


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

jhall1957 said:


> Do both the owner and the guest share a car?


Yes, you switch between driver/passenger for each exercise. Only time my guest did not drive was during the off-road course. It's up to you though... if you want to do all the driving, you can do that too.

Bob


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Even the hot lap experience assumes two people. Some of the wives on 7/21 declined so one rode some extra times. The whole thing was fun.

I completely agree that any criticism was gently delivered and not painful. They are just working hard to make sure you have as much fun as possible. I too got the "chauffeur stop" comment from Donnie. Donnie didn't even get excited when I hit the stop point on the ABS exercise at about 55 mph and got a little into the infield. Donnie couldn't get me to go 20 mph on the skid pad (he said I was about 35 mph) so he couldn't help me do great 360 degree spins like some of the others did. They were all excellant hosts but Donnie Isley is extra good. I guarantee you that you will enjoy it more than delivery at any dealer.

Jim


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

My brother and I picked up my 135i yesterday and had a great time! Donnie and Allison both did a great job! The only issue we had was that we maybe drive abit more "spirited" then the normal delivery client but no one seemed to care. Donnie even seemed to enjoy our filling their 135i with dirt and dust!

They have every car available but as I overheard Donnie say, "there's not a manual transmission car on the property!". That was ok, we enjoyed what we got for sure!

Donnie's hot lap was VERY impressive! We've driven and ridden with some fast folks, but he really gets alot outta those BMW's. Thanks for the fun!


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

Congrats! Sounds like you had a great time!
Bob


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey...thanks for everyone's enthusiasm! I never have a bad day at the PC...just some days are better than others. When you guys come here...those are those better days!

All of the information in this post is accurate from our alumni. For additional information, you can always go to: www.performancecenterdelivery.com. While it is not an "official" BMW website, the information does appear to be accurate (thanks to one of our past customers).

Donnie Isley


----------

